# How to tow a Chevy Cruze??



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> On my way to work today I saw a Chevy Cruze that got into a minor accident and what came to my mind at the time was, whats the best way to tow a Cruze? In the Cruze owners manual does Chevrolet state the recommended way to tow these cars or what?


Manual says to tow it with *ALL FOUR WHEELS OFF THE GROUND.*


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I got mine towed on a roll back. thats the only way to go if you ask me.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see VEHICLE CARE, pages 10-81 through 10-83, in your "*2011 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manual*":

*• Recreational Vehicle **Towing*
Recreational vehicle towing refers to towing the vehicle behind another vehicle – such as behind a motor home. The two most common types of recreational vehicle towing are known as *dinghy towing* and *dolly **towing*. Dinghy towing is towing the vehicle with all four wheels on the ground. Dolly towing is towing the vehicle with two wheels on the ground and two wheels up on a device known as a dolly.​ 
*• Dinghy Towing*
When dinghy towing a vehicle with an automatic transmission, the vehicle should be run at the beginning of each day and at each RV fuel stop for about five minutes. This will ensure proper lubrication of transmission components.​ 
_*Notice: *_*If 65 mph (105 km/h) is exceeded while towing the vehicle, it could be damaged. Never exceed 65 mph (105 km/h) while towing the vehicle.*
_*Notice: *_*Towing the vehicle from the rear could damage it. Also, repairs would not be covered by the vehicle warranty. Never have the vehicle towed from the rear.*

*• Dolly Towing* 
Tow the vehicle with the two rear wheels on the ground and the front wheels on a dolly.​
*Notice: **Towing the vehicle from the rear could damage it. Also, repairs would not be covered by the vehicle warranty. Never have the vehicle towed from the rear.*​


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Manual says to tow it with *ALL FOUR WHEELS OFF THE GROUND.*


I'd suggest reading the manual, because it does say otherwise.


It can be towed 4 down in a forward direction up to 65 mph. It's not towable in reverse (such as it was hit in the rear and it needs picked up by the rear axle. )


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> I'd suggest reading the manual, because it does say otherwise.
> 
> 
> It can be towed 4 down in a forward direction up to 65 mph. It's not towable in reverse (such as it was hit in the rear and it needs picked up by the rear axle. )


& 70AARCUDA-

Not sure if we're talking about different events here. In section 10-81 of the USA Cruze manual, in the first column under TOWING, it says that the car should be towed with all four wheels off the ground. My original response was to ChevyPower who came across a Cruze that was in a minor accident. THAT is the towing I was referencing- a disabled vehicle, NOT recreational vehicle towing. Looks like someone got their towing methods confused. I did read the manual.


----------

